# Valley Trailers?



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

So.. as per my previous post about this trailer it is a 1997 Valley 2 Horse Gooseneck trailer.

I tried looking up reviews and maybe even there website to get more information on the brand but can't find much. It is a 10 ft Thorobred model (which I have been trying to find out what that means, I am assuming 10 ft high and Thoroughbred size...maybe?)

any reviews on this brand would be appericiated!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Mine is actually older than that, I believe, maybe a couple of years. Has some rust spots, cosmetic only,but is a wonderful usable trailer. I have no idea what actual "model" it is, but I have a draft cross, so I remember it is extra wide and tall. It has a little bench type thing under the window in front that was there when I bought it-it opens for storage. I actually love the way it tows on the road. My best friend has a new aluminum one-very pretty, but you feel every truck on the highway.

I have sway bars and electronic brakes. I do not use it often, but do go over 300 miles, twice a year. Otherwise, it is a tack room annex. DH did some custom cabinets and it is great!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Thouroughbred trailer does mean it is taller inside. I do suspect how much taller varies from manufacturer to manufacturer.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I had one TB size (yes, they are taller). It was 2-horse BP with removable divider (so I removed it converting it to the stock). My biggest pet peeve with that trailer was it was so light that I could feel it (and I bet gave a pretty bumpy ride to the horse inside). Also was a complete nightmare to back up (although it's not usually an issue with GN). I sold it last year and got Adam instead, and like it much better.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I love mine. I have their stock trailer and it's held up very well for us. It even fits my 16.3hh 1500lb monster of a Percheron!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Just bought the trailer today! Just need to install our gooseneck and pick it up now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Congrats on the new trailer! My trailer is older than all of your trailer's.. New floor and everything, almost no rust (it was in a area where there is basically no rain).


----------

